
How to Solve the Browser Wars - nreece
http://medsgames.com/?p=147
======
joshsharp
I watched all of that and the guy didn't end up revealing which browser
usually won. I'd really like to know! I'm assuming it's Chrome, seeing as it
has the best Javascript performance (I think that's still true?).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'd guess the one that goes first?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-move_advantage_in_chess>

------
robryan
2 javascripts running the same algorithm with slightly different performance
might not actually make a large difference in who ends up winning, or you
would see lots of draws just because in the alloted time examining a few but
not a lot of extra moves and probably no more moves ahead might not help much.

------
TweedHeads
There is no browser wars.

All browsers share a common goal of respecting standards while adding features
to keep users happy, making the web an enjoyable experience.

Well, except one...

~~~
pj
Everyone ridicule's IE and yes, there are valid arguments against it, but one
could also argue that it is because Microsoft shipped IE with Windows that the
Internet was able to grow like it did.

Before IE, users of the internet had to use things like FTP or sneakernet or
their geek friends to go find them a browser so they could get on the web.

But, then came IE standard in the OS and all the customer had to do is double
click an icon. This was quite a bit easier as you may be able to imagine than
the alternative methods to install netscape, ncsa mosiac, etc.

Before IE, the internet was largely the realm of technical literates. IE made
it accessible to a much larger audience.

------
skwiddor
The best way to solve the browser wars..

[Javascript required to view Flash movie, please turn it on and refresh this
page]

WIN!!

